# SoccerCity SD



## younothat (Mar 17, 2017)

San Diego group proposal for a state of the art stadium and training facility to bring a new MLS team to town.
http://www.soccercitysd.com/

They need some signatures from SD city voters on the petition so they can get this to the council




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=895126783960642


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 20, 2017)

I absolutely love this idea and forward thinking plan.  I really hope they can find 70k forward thinkers to sign, and then some.  Manchester group is just a land grab.  Papa doesn't need to own any more land in San Diego.  For all those that believe Manchester plan will lead to NFL returning to SD, you are simply fooling yourself, and furthermore, are the reason we cannot get anything done in this City.  If, and I mean a BIG IF, the NFL ever wishes to return to the Nations Finest City, it will happen somewhere else than the Qualcomm site.  A new owner AND the NFL can fund the damn Taj Majal that is apparently necessary for it to happen.  As a die hard Charger fan for the majority of my 47 years of life, and I am sad to not have my team to root for anymore, I can honestly say that I am over the conversations of the NFL being in San Diego.  Couldn't care less if it ever happens, to tell you the truth.  I'll still enjoy NFL on my big screen, surrounded by my family and friends who choose a wiser way to spend what little expendable income we have (2 kids in club soccer, what expendable income?!!), than on the ridiculous prices the NFL charges to attend.  I , above all, am a San Diego fan. Everything San Diego! Call me a San Diego "homer".  FS Investors plan is an awesome forward thinking plan, that isn't built around hope, as the other clearly is.  Please, City Folk, get out there and vote.  I would love to see this happen.  For my kids, my kids kids, and the whole city/county of San Diego.  Just my 2 cents, which cuts my expendable in half.


----------

